# A special gift for my parents...



## Russell Eaton (May 22, 2010)

This is a captive ring goblet that I made for my parents 50th wedding ann. I have to give a special THANKS to Constant, he helped me figure out how to do the names on the rings. I uses a local friend to do the laser work, he only lives about 10 min. away. It took about 1 1/2 hours to  get it all right, that was after a computer failure when we were just getting ready to burn them. That caused us to have to start all over. The wood is Mahogany and it has a Lacquer finish.  Enjoy   Russell


----------



## holmqer (May 22, 2010)

Fantastic work, and a great gift idea!


----------



## hewunch (May 22, 2010)

Wait a second. Are the rings hooked to each other or separate? Because they look like they are hooked together. And that is some kind of COOL!


----------



## Russell Eaton (May 22, 2010)

Yep they are hooked together.


----------



## hewunch (May 22, 2010)

Awesome!!!!!


----------



## Mark (May 22, 2010)

That is an awesome gift. Wish I was able to do something like that. Nicely Done..


----------



## papaturner (May 22, 2010)

Beautiful work Russell. They will love it.


----------



## Constant Laubscher (May 22, 2010)

Awesome work Russel!


----------



## Craftdiggity (May 22, 2010)

I love it, Russel.  Those goblets are one of my best sellers during wedding season.  They always want to know how I got the rings intertwined like that.  The names look great too.  Nice touch.


----------



## BobBurt (May 23, 2010)

OUTSTANDING


----------



## Jgrden (May 23, 2010)

I am impressed.


----------



## Fred (May 23, 2010)

Definitely a great gift and an extremely nice turning feat! Very well executed!


----------



## LouCee (May 23, 2010)

Wow, they are beautiful! What a cool gift for your parents, they are going to love them. Congratulations to your parents on 50 years.


----------



## seamus7227 (May 23, 2010)

*Captive rings*

does anyone know if there are any youtube videos on how that is done with the captive rings?


----------



## seamus7227 (May 23, 2010)

Russell Eaton said:


> This is a captive ring goblet that I made for my parents 50th wedding ann. I have to give a special THANKS to Constant, he helped me figure out how to do the names on the rings. I uses a local friend to do the laser work, he only lives about 10 min. away. It took about 1 1/2 hours to  get it all right, that was after a computer failure when we were just getting ready to burn them. That caused us to have to start all over. The wood is Mahogany and it has a Lacquer finish.  Enjoy   Russell




Russel, your work is exquisite!


----------



## nava1uni (May 23, 2010)

Very beautiful gift.  I am sure that your parents will be touched by your gift.


----------



## patharris (May 26, 2010)

Russell, I know your parents will cherrish your goblets in celebration of their 50th.  Your work is very nice and the extra little details are exquisit!   I have heard other say that break the captive rings to interlock them, but I don't understand how it is done.  Is there any aritcles or How To's on the technique of making the interlocking rings?
   Pat


----------



## Rfturner (May 29, 2010)

seamus7227 said:


> does anyone know if there are any youtube videos on how that is done with the captive rings?


 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wnv0DAR_gWA


----------



## Rangertrek (May 30, 2010)

Very Nice Work!!!  The rings are great.


----------



## Mrs Rojo22 (Jun 10, 2010)

Beautiful!

Robin


----------



## jocat54 (Jun 10, 2010)

That is beautiful-awesome work.


----------



## bitshird (Jun 10, 2010)

Nice work, I wish I could do that nice of turning.


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Jun 11, 2010)

ok how did you get the rings interlocked like that?


----------

